# Ravenna, OH - #104373 SM Gentle Likes DOgs



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Ravenna, OH | 104373

This sweet old boy is about 8 years old & he was brought in by someone who found him stray & couldn't keep him. He did see a vet who determined that he has some hip dysplasia. He gets around okay & still has lots of life in him yet. He's a gentle & calm boy & is good with other dogs. Adopt a senior dog, you will never regret it


----------



## Sudilar (Jun 13, 2001)

Bump up for this Senior boy.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

:bump::bump:

He looks so sweet . Bump big fella


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Bump for the senior .


----------



## Xira (Aug 14, 2007)

*His listng is gone, anyone know if he got adopted? I sure hope so......*


----------

